# Orijen how much is a cup?



## harrison79 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

my order of orijen just arrived today and reading the back it says my puppy should get 3-3&1/4 cups a day. 

Can anyone tell me how much this is in gramms please?

I am just going to phase him off the hills and onto this over a week, but i have no idea how much i should be giving him when he is fully switched onto it!

thanks
xx


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

the quantity of a "cup" depends on what's being measure. I can't find anything to do with dog food though...

Granulated sugar: 1 cup = 200 grams 
Brown sugar: 1 cup, packed = 220 grams 
Sifted white flour: 1 cup = 125 grams 
White rice, uncooked: 1 cup = 185 grams 
White rice, cooked: 1 cup = 175 grams 
Butter: 1 cup = 227 grams 
Almonds, slivered: 1 cup = 108 grams 
Oil: 1 cup = 224 grams 
Maple syrup: 1 cup = 322 grams 
Milk, non-fat: 1 cup = 245 grams 
Milk, sweetened condensed: 306 grams 
Broccoli, flowerets: 1 cup = 71 grams 
Raisins: 1 cup, packed = 165 grams 
Milk, dry: 1 cup = 68 grams 
Yogurt: 1 cup = 245 grams 
Water: 1 cup = 236 grams 
Confectioners sugar: 1 C = 110 g 
Cocoa: 1 C = 125 g


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I used this orijen feeding guide pdf file here

Its in grammes. I have a Yorkie pup and he only gets 50 g orijen a day I got a pets at home cup (free if you ask) measuring cup, put it on the scales, set scales to zero and weighed out 50g and marked it. It handily corresponded to 50g of their puppy food.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Orijien Puppy Large Breed. Just weighed the food in a standard cup (white Ikea). 

Kibble weight is 160g per cup. 
:wink:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Best way is to measure the amount out onto some scales then pour this into the measuring cup and put a mark to where your supposed to feed to . The cups are kibble based guides so each one is different - as people have said different foods have different mass values so the measurments on the cup may not match the amount your giving. Aim for the lower end of the recommended feeding and that will be plenty with Orijen


----------

